# Emergency Pasta



## mish (Feb 2, 2005)

Emergency Pasta
Serves 4 
1 pound linguine, or any other shape pasta 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
4 garlic cloves, minced 
1 cup oil-cured olives, pitted 
1 4-ounce jar roasted red peppers 
1 4-ounce jar marinated artichoke hearts 
2 sun-dried tomatoes, chopped 
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
crushed red pepper flakes

Bring water for pasta to a boil. Add pasta and cook according to package directions. Heat oil in a large skillet. Add garlic and gently saute 2 minutes. Do not brown. Add olives, red peppers, artichoke hearts, and tomatoes. Saute while pasta cooks. Drain pasta well. Add to vegetables in skillet. Add cheese and red pepper flakes, and toss well to mix

Note: You can run into the grocery store. get what you need in four minutes. get home again. and make dinner in ten minutes! Or, better yet keep this stuff on hand and you will always be prepared for an emergency dinner


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2005)

Another great emergency pasta is to boil rotini noodles.  While they are cooking, throw some pre-sliced pepperoni, canned-sliced black olives, canned sliced mushrooms,  Quickly chopped onion into a hot skillet and cook until the onions are sweated and slightly softened.  Drain the pasta and mis in the other ingredients with a bit of EVOO.  Plate and sprinkle with grated mozzarella.  In our house, we call this pizza-roni.  You can also add a bit of canned diced tomatoe if you wish.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2005)

good ones mish and goodweed.

i can make linguine in white clam sauce in about 10 to 15 minutes. 
while putting water on to boil for the linguine, you chop 4 or 5 cloves of garlic, and 1 medium onion. brown in light olive oil, toss in a can of chopped clams and a can of whole baby clams, simmer for a minute or two, add 1/4 stick of butter and s & P to taste. while this is cooking, boil and drain your pasta, toss with the clam mixture and top with grated parmesan cheese. and there ya go...


----------



## mish (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks BT & Goodweed.  (Almost never get tired of pasta.)

BT, make my white sauce the same way...sometimes add red pepper flakes or some Tabasco or cooked crumbled bacon.  For years I'd only eat the white sauce. Now I'm leaning toward the red.  Have a recipe for linguine & clams in garlic cream, but calls for steaming the clams - which I've never attempted. Maybe someday.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2005)

mmm, mish, i love seafood in a light garlic cream sauce. i had a snapper in it once, called "huachinango al mojo de ajo" (not sure this is correct mexican, maybe lugaru can help out). it was deelicious

oops, i forgot a handful of chopped fresh parsley on the vongole linguine.


----------



## luvs (Feb 3, 2005)

don't forget the fastest of all pastas: angelhair and store-bought pesto (and garlic toast). 
or angelhair, parmagiano reggiano or romano cheese, olive oil, garlic paste or minced garlic, and fresh parsley or basil. garlic toast.
or good 'ol fettucini alfredo: fettucini, butter, cream, parmesan cheese, pepper, nutmeg if you like, and garlic toast.

you might want to keep a bag of those little shrimp that come already cooked in the freezer to throw into any of these dishes, or add leftover chicken breast. i love these all.


----------

